# New member



## Babygirl1978 (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm not sure what I should post here. Am I supposed introduce myself or what?


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Sure  What brought you to the site? How long have you been married? Happy? Unhappy?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Babygirl1978 said:


> I'm not sure what I should post here. Am I supposed introduce myself or what?


Hi, @Babygirl1978, now you have posted your introductory post you should have access to other forums on the site so you can post about whatever issues you want to raise or discuss.

And welcome to TAM.


----------

